# Did You Know



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you know? that the balance wheel of a watch turns as fast as the wheels of a train travelling at 60mph?

Did you know? that a balance wheel makes 120,000,000 revolutions every 9 months.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

:no:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought everyone knew :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I thought everyone knew :huh:


so did i :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Who actually counted them? :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Who actually counted them? :blink:


we've all counted them john.......like get with it man


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Who actually counted them? :blink:
> ...


O.K. Starting to count as we speak.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Counting with you John


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

ah, but does the fact it does 60,000,000 clockwise and 60,000,000 anti-clockwise mean they cancel each other out and therefore it does 0? :huh:



cool statistic, I've not done the math but no wonder high beat movements are known to wear quickly.

Andy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


your gonna run out of fingers pretty quickly tony h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


I already have. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Just starting to count the sheep now. h34r:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


 Dont worry Shawn i will keep 2 for you

ah, but does the fact it does 60,000,000 clockwise and 60,000,000 anti-clockwise mean they cancel each other out and therefore it does 0?

THATS 120,000,000 moves ,we need to look at the energy involved now Shawn you go first..................... :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


TINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> TINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


That reminds me, did I buy a Nokia off you? If so, I know what her mobile phone bluetooth name is :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Robert said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > TINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> ...


  bet it not as funny as Shawns :yes:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Who actually counted them? :blink:


More to the point, who's ever seen a train going at 60 miles an hour? :huh: Seems to me like we're comparing one thing that's hard to imagine with one that's almost impossible to imagine! :lol:

None of us should be surprised that Mr 1.609340303 km/h was aware of these figures...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

foztex said:


> ah, but does the fact it does 60,000,000 clockwise and 60,000,000 anti-clockwise mean they cancel each other out and therefore it does 0? :huh:


A similar thing to; How many grooves does a record have?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Filterlab said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > ah, but does the fact it does 60,000,000 clockwise and 60,000,000 anti-clockwise mean they cancel each other out and therefore it does 0? :huh:
> ...


Two, one each side :wink2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


Aaah, but did you know that a stereo record has info recorded on both sides of the groove? :yes:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


...unless it's Monty Python's Matching Tie & Hankerchief

That has three


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Filterlab said:
> ...


 fftopic: " Change the bleeding record" -This refered to some one cutting there finger on a old record and being asked to change it because it was bloody arful h34r:


----------

